# Garage Door opening and closing at random



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Do you have the safety eyes at the edge of the garage door, to sense for objects in the path of the door?


----------



## texmaster (Aug 22, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Do you have the safety eyes at the edge of the garage door, to sense for objects in the path of the door?


Yes and I checked them but would they also force the door to shut automatically?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Tex,
Short of an exorcism, here's a few things to try. 
Disconnect the wired keypad just to get it out of the system for now. Everything nowadays is wireless, which basicly just adds another remote to the system. 
Next, go to the opener head, push the learn code button and hold it down until the green light next to it goes out. You have now cleared all the codes out of the memory. 
Disconnect the door from the opener by pulling the cord and run the door up and down by hand to assure it rolls smoothly and without requiring undue force from you. 
Hook the door back up and try using the wall button to run the door up and down. If it works that way, next, get your remotes and hit the learn code button and code up each one. Check the operation with the remotes.
One thing, with the sears operators, don't run the door up and down more than 7 or 8 times in a row without giving it a break. It's pretty easy to burn up the starting capicitors on these. If you see a big puff of smoke come out, the capicitor is history. 
The other thing you may want to do is turn up the opening and closing force adjustments on the opener head before checking the operation. If everything gets to working properly, then you can back them off to their proper adjustment. Let us know what happens.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone in the area have a new garage door/opener installed ?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"I came back tonight and even though I had set it on *manual,* it had apparently tried to open and close again because it had reengaged the motor and tried to pull the door up again. (I had the door locked because I had *left it on manual open*)" ------- 
This is a problem with the *opener*, not an outside influence. Did you look on the web at the manufacturer's F&Q's? The flashing lights are the clue: 

http://www.geniedoor.com/troubleshooting-guides

http://www.wayne-dalton.com/residential-garage-door-openers.html

http://help.chamberlain.com/help/en-us/faq



Be safe, Gary


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

GBR in WA said:


> "I came back tonight and even though I had set it on *manual,* it had apparently tried to open and close again because it had reengaged the motor and tried to pull the door up again. (I had the door locked because I had *left it on manual open*)" -------
> This is a problem with the *opener*, not an outside influence. Did you look on the web at the manufacturer's F&Q's? The flashing lights are the clue:


I agree that the lights are probably a clue, but disagree that you can rule out an outside influence. Depending on the exact door, many will still turn on if in manual mode ( since on many doors manual is simply a disconnect from the drive mechanism) So if the door is in "manual" and you hit the button, motor still functions, just doesn't lift or lower the door. It could be that the button in the car is malfuntioning ( sticking) and constantly sending a signal to the door. The flashing lights could simply be an indicator that the open is recieving a signal. Park the car out of range, see if anything changes then. it could also be that when you were reprogramming car remote, you didn't finish the process...


----------

